# Is Soil & Sand Mix A Good Substrate For LG?



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone here use a soil/sand mixture as a substrate for Leopard Geckos?

I am setting up two small vivs over the weekend and the only thing I have not sorted out is the substrate. I want a really natural 3D enclosure with a few branches and stones ect. I will need a small amount of substrate to fill in the gaps between objects and I am looking for good ideas?

I am not keen on using just sand as I have heard it can cause problems.

Any thoughts (keeping in mind I want it to look as natural as possible) please.

Thanks


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

I keep all 4 of my leos on play sand...never had a problem, Personal preference, but if your only using it to fill in some gaps then I cant see why it would cause any problems!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

NewtyBoy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone here use a soil/sand mixture as a substrate for Leopard Geckos?
> 
> ...


alright mate a few of us have been trying to think of ways to do this in this thread here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/706734-bio-active-substrates-arid-species.html. there a link on page 4 or 5 that i put up that will give you right ratio's to work with: victory:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I have used this method for several years, with a roughly 50/50 mix. I then add a fair amount of water, and compact it. I then use a couple of strong basking bulbs to 'bake' it, and it forms a pretty compact substrate, with a slightly 'dusty' surface.

Andy


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

GlasgowGecko said:


> I have used this method for several years, with a roughly 50/50 mix. I then add a fair amount of water, and compact it. I then use a couple of strong basking bulbs to 'bake' it, and it forms a pretty compact substrate, with a slightly 'dusty' surface.
> 
> Andy


do you keep any cleaner bugs in your vivs like this andy? i was unsure of what bugs could handle the kind of floors temps that are needed.


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Sorry for the massive bump.
I'm hoping to use this sort of substrate in a viv for leos in the near future.
Only stumbling block is what would be the best way to heat the viv?
It's wooden, 2ft long so I'm thinking a heat mat would not be ideal with this substrate?


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Anyone? May be heading out to get the stuff tomorrow so need to know


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

Heat lamp I guess.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've mentioned this to Jay (Spikebritt) before; some of my drier tanks have dermestid beetles introduced (accidentally, with the crickets!). These are well-known as pests in museums, feeding on various dried specimens, and frquently turn up in shop-bought cricket tubs. They don't seem to last long in my damper frog tanks, although I'm not sure whether this is due to the higher humidity or predation, but they can often be found after dark scavenging quite efficiently in my plated lizards savannah set-up.

The soil in this tank is gritty soil with some leafmould added; it stays fairly damp at the 'cool' end, near the water bowl, and dry at the 'hot' end.


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

xizi0612 said:


> I then add a fair amount of water, and compact it. I then use a couple of strong basking bulbs to 'bake' it, and it forms a pretty compact substrate, with a slightly 'dusty' surface.image


I saw this post, but that doesn't suggest he's using the basking bulbs as the full time heating for his leos. I' guessing a ceramic on 24/7 connected to a thermostat is my best bet, just wondering if Ill be able to get a proper temp gradient with this in a 2ft viv


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

soil sand should work, have found morio's mealworm and for some reason dubia's survive in arid conditions, get a few deaths but i didn't get many if you were going to look at the bioactive route that is.

im sure the baking method will work well for a LG(as you quoted above) as they do require some moisture to aid with shedding so as long as its not a prolonged humidity problem RI's shouldn't happen(please do correct if im miles off), although i would be weary attempting it with beardies etc.


----------

